# Question About Pigeon "Happiness"



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

When we first took in Chauncey, the rescued and lost racing pigeon, our intent was to foster him until we found him a wonderful aviary with other pigeon folk. My husband and I are still open to the idea that if a big, happy pigeon home opens up for Chauncey nearby, we'd consider it -- if it's in his best interest. But it seems that we may have him long-term and we'd love to get some more feedback on how "happy" a homing pigeon can be indoors, in our apartment. 

In spite of my posts here, I apologize for not yet having a full grasp on homing-pigeon happiness.  Thanks for indulging this line of inquiry.

He is a senior (at least 10 years old). We know these are his retirement years, but he's still energetic, an amazing flyer and (according to his rescuer) did some fancy aerobatics over her house for days before she took him to my rehabber friend.

We've been letting him out of his cage for several hours most days -- except for the night we couldn't get him back into the cage in which case he got a full day and night perched on our bookshelf.  He pretty much stays perched on one of our book shelves, but occasionally flits from perch to perch.

We know they are social animals and muscular souls, and we're wondering if we would be doing him a serious disservice if we can't find him a better home than ours. (It would have to be better before we'd part with our new friend. We genuinely love Chauncey and would only do right by him.)

And -- if we end up keeping him for good, would he be happier if we manage to find a female about his age? (We'd want to give a home to a rescue bird if we adopted another one.)

Any feedback or experience appreciated. We've heard a few times that homers don't make the best indoor mates, and yet we've also heard the opposite. He's not a cuddler by any stretch. But he doesn't seem to mind us, either. He digs our singing. And as long as we keep our hands away from him, he's reasonably content as far as we can tell.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will tell you this, pigeons love their routine no matter where it is, all the better in your house with company, he would love a mate. IMO I do not think he "misses" being a race bird and being in a loft, he could never be flown anyway, he would have to be a prisoner in a loft situation...so I say he would and is happy as a pigeon can be...if they have food and water and company that is all they really care about, and I think he is in the best place a pigeon could be. I really do not think they sit around thinking about the "good ol days" per say flying around, they just want to be fed and have some interation.....yes a mate for him and a cozy apartment with special people who care for him is the ultimate for him...


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree.... and to be 100% honest-- I do think that you should just commit to keeping him, you care so much for him... it is wonderful to see someone who care's so much... SO KUDOS to that. Im not sure if a //"better"// home could ever be found. You have countless hours caring for him now and a great story to go along with it... and I think he'd love to call _this_ his forever home. I for one am going to plead the case that he came into your life for a reason...apartment or not... he couldn't have found a better place to live out his age! YOUR PERFECT! So on behalf of Chauncey... Its nice to be home....

Now..... Onto having an indoor homer. I have one. And she is totally content. Like Spirit said, they don't really ponder the past, they live in the here and now..... At one point ours was an only child..so to say....lol... now she has many siblings... and she gets along with them all.... she loves to go visit their cages ...but she loves to sit with me too. Looking back on the times when she was the only one...she didn't act much different than she does now.

Im sure Chauncey would love to have a friend to "coo" to .. .. BUT... if your uneasy about adopting another- BY all means; he is fine with just you ...provided you spend time with him daily. He will soon condsider you his mate...which is the ultimate compliment...lol ....find some toys for Chauncey to play with... and give him different things to see if he collects them... Willow will collect little trinkets and take them back to her nest... like shes harboring gold! ... offer a nest ..... stuffed toys.... cupcake papers...hay, or straw... torn paper towel....etc... and a BIG Mirror by his cage. You'll soon be skipping TV to watch the Chauncey show... if your not already!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you both so much~! We do love Chauncey already. He makes us laugh. And I really, really feel for him!

Right now, he's definitely his own man, not yet bonded with us. He shows the most affection toward us when we sing. He coos and coos but he doesn't want us too near. He just wants to communicate.

He likes us (as far as we can tell) but he has no attachment whatsoever to the "home" we've set up for him, he isn't cooperating with my clicker training (lol), he's sitting on my highest bookshelf as I type, refusing to go to bed (I know -- he shouldn't be up this late, it's an unusual situation tonight with my work and his stubbornness). 

He doesn't want me too near him, he will go hungry in the evening rather than return to his cage for food at the risk of having that door close for the night. I can't catch him, for all of my tactical tries. And I hate leaving him out all night . . . I don't sleep because I worry he'll fly into something in the office while I'm sleeping. Yes, I guess I'm hopelessly bonded to a bull-headed pigeon. 

If we keep him -- and it's looking like we probably will -- we will definitely get him a companion. I work at home a lot, but it devastates me when I have to be away for work, and leave him in his cage alone. I'd love for him to have someone. He's even anxious to bond with our cat (he has no fear and coos when she comes into the room) but I realize that's not a good idea, even if she seems blasé about him. (No worries -- we NEVER leave him with the kitty, ever.)

FloridaLuv: What types of toys are safe for him? What should I avoid? I've read the safety sheets posted here. We don't own teflon, thank goodness. But we still have much to learn. What types of stuffed animals are non-toxic and safe for him? I hadn't thought of cupcake papers, will try that. We haven't yet mastered the perfect nest. We got him a wooden bowl but it's too slippery (even with the stuffing inside). I ordered a clay nesting bowl and have been looking into baskets, too, hoping to find something he likes.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I really admire your care and concerns for Chauncey. 
Pigeon life is simple, they need food, water, perch and sun. Mate is welcomed but with humans they do well too. He may be 10 years old, but keep in mind that indoor pigeons may live up to 25 and sometimes even 35 years with the good care. If you decide to get him mate, age difference is of no concern, it can be young bird.
Pigeons do not fly because they love to fly. Surely they love to flap their wings, take a short flights etc. Feral pigeons in my garden spend most of the day on the roof of my house. They come down to eat, fly back to the roof and take their daily portion of sun.
Yes they look gracious and beautiful in the air, but they are good flyers just because they are prey for plenty predators. Humans do exploit their fast flying and homing instinct, but no pigeon in the world will choose to travel long distances unless forced. Only known migratory pigeon is extinct so that covers my statement.
If you give him away to someone with more birds, he will need to compete for territory (perch, box etc.) and mate with younger and stronger cocks. This would not be fair.
When one has one or two birds, more time can be dedicated for them. I have 40 something birds, how much time can I spend with each and every during the day?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Valeri...

I was in almost the same situation when I first found Mr. Squeaks, a racing homing pigeon. I, too, live in an apartment (1 bdrm). I wrote his story, which is buried here somewhere in the archives. 

Squeaks had a badly broken wing that wasn't healing. He was only about a month old and not friendly - at all! I thought he would never warm up to me, but once half his wing was amputated and he healed, he became a changed bird! I found him in 2003 and had him for a couple of year before getting 3 more non-releaseables.

Squeaks chose me as his mate and has _never_ warmed up to the other three. Actually, he considers them intruders! He has always ruled me and my cats (4 when I found him, now down to 2) with an iron beak!

The three others get flight time out in my bedroom in the mornings and Squeaks and the cats are with me in the living room/dining/kitchen combo area. By closing the bedroom door, I essentially divide the apartment in half and everyone has room. 

Squeaks will stay out day and night when in daddy mode sitting in his nest but spends nights in his home when in mate mode...mostly because he likes the bathroom and I don't want him chasing the cats away from their litter box!

Anyway, there, in a nutshell, is another version of living with fur and feathers!

_ALL THE BEST WITH CHAUNCEY...WE SEND GREETINGS WITH LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES_

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

just a tip for getting him in his cage, this is what i do when i give my feral youngsters run of the rehab room for the day.
when it's dark out, shut off all the lights, wait for your eyes to adjust and go pick him up, we can see much better in the dark than them.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

altgirl35 said:


> just a tip for getting him in his cage, this is what i do when i give my feral youngsters run of the rehab room for the day.
> when it's dark out, shut off all the lights, wait for your eyes to adjust and go pick him up, we can see much better in the dark than them.


I've thought about doing that since this is how we catch escaped birds at the wildlife hospital. But if he senses me -- and it's dark -- will he go flying into some object he can't see, in a panic? He really dislikes my hands and that's my one concern.

Thanks!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

there are no guarantees he won't but mine never do, and i will even grab one that's right next to the other one, the other one will perk up but they still don't see me coming, lol


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> FloridaLuv: What types of toys are safe for him? What should I avoid? I've read the safety sheets posted here. We don't own teflon, thank goodness. But we still have much to learn. What types of stuffed animals are non-toxic and safe for him? I hadn't thought of cupcake papers, will try that. We haven't yet mastered the perfect nest. We got him a wooden bowl but it's too slippery (even with the stuffing inside). I ordered a clay nesting bowl and have been looking into baskets, too, hoping to find something he likes.


Gosh... I have a lot of kitten toys. The balls with the bells in them. I give ours the stuffed McDonalds toys from happy meals... Journey carries his puppy everywhere he goes. (its a MacDonalds toy) A few other ideas... twigs...that he can carry...torn paper towel... parakeet toys...toilet paper rolls with no tissue on it... stuffed with hay, If it is safe for puppies and kittens .. its safe for pijies. They are not agressive with toys at all. some like the toys and some just plainely act like its an offence! lol...

I use baskets from Hobby Lobby, Michaels etc... for my nests.... I stuff them with hay...and put a pile on the ground, so they can rummage through it and pick the "perfect" twigs out of it, that they like.

Really its like Plamen said... they are very simple... if he never had any of the things mentioned and just had you he'd be fine. 

Don't worry so much about holding him. If he doesnt like it.... love him from a far. I have a few I have to do that with too. I think we ALL do. 

and most of all.... _relax... _caring for a pigeon is easy, thats the one of the beauties of them... they are very go with the flow kinda birds.... so trust that you are doing all the right things... Soon you'll realize that it may not be a physical connection he has with you, but a mental...one... and thats Awesome!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, for the great advice! I'm running out to a job -- will write again later this evening. Wanted to say "thanks" first and then (yep) one more question:

For those of you with indoor pigeons, how do you get them their proper sun? Do you have a second crate in the sun? Or do you move their cage around? Or let them perch in a sunny window? 

We have one sunny alcove in our living room but Chauncey goes absolutely bonkers if he sees the window open, seeing the activity outside. I don't blame him -- it's more fun than indoors. When I've had him out of the cage, I've made sure to close the blind because I'm afraid he'll fly right into it. Head injury is the last thing I want. 

We have Cooper's and Sharp-shinned Hawks that frequent our neighborhood so I'm nervous to put him outdoors on the small balcony in any kind of a cage.

We'll figure out something. But if you have ingenious ideas, would love to hear them.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

u can always get a reptile/bird uva light


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

They make special lights....they are costly.

People that have severe depression use them and people that have starlings,squirrels, pigeons as companions have them.

I use them as well...they last a long while so I'll have to find the link to the website i used. Some pet shops also sell them.

They work as the sun does, and gives the birds that same stuff they would get from the sun...

-Hilly


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you. I'll look into getting one of those lamps. I think I saw a couple of choices in a pet catalog, but there must be many varieties. 

I let Chauncey fly a bit farther in the apartment today, thinking he might go perch near the sunny window. But I almost freaked myself out. The sunny window was closed with blinds down (I didn't want him flying into it). But the brightness of the covered window seemed to still confuse him enough, he did a few turns mid-air, couldn't find the places to land (even though there were some nearby) and I thought he'd have a flying accident. I guess I'll keep him comfortable in the room he knows, for now. He has his favorite perches there. There's daylight all day long in that room, just no direct sun.

I appreciate the many responses. I realize all new people have questions -- and I do regularly search the forums for my answers. That you've all taken the time to answer my many queries personally means a great deal to me, to my husband and (I'm sure) to Chauncey.

p.s. We added some new toys and explorations to his enclosure today. He's showing no interest but we'll keep at it.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't worry about the question..I have had pigeons for three years and I STILL ask questions. Learning is just part of animal owning...you can't do the learning without asking questions.

Also, you asking questions gives others more courage to do so.

Have you tried a beanie baby type toy?? They like to beat them up .
They also like the different color rings to milk and juice containers.
Different scrap paper..

-Hilly


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have often thought about a bird's happiness. When we had Dovey for 3 years, and he was bonded to us, I began to think he needed a whole 'life' since he was so tame and people orientated. Eventually, I got a hen tumbler from a friend whose father raced homers. She wasn't tame, but she bonded with Dovey, and in no time, they had a family.
Dovey was a little clumsy at first, but he become a devoted pigeon daddy. Our big indoor cage had to go outside when my husband became allergic to the feather dust. After many trips to Home Depot, we built an outside aviary that provides plenty of sun, and exercise. I even adopted a pigeon with a splay leg. So far everybody gets along...
I agree pigeon life is simple: loafing, eatting, preening and cooing...
best of luck! You will have years of joy with your pigeon.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a pigeon named Tooter that encountered a hawk a few years ago and presumed dead. About 8 months later he made his way back to us and has been happily back with us since then.

Another pigeon named Clayton has been with us since birth escaped over a year ago and was gone for 5 days and came back. The few times he has been allowed out of the coop or aviary, he has refused to fly away.

Two other rescues, Matilda and Ruby were given the opportunity to leave and decided they liked their lives here at our place we call Tooterville. Matilda actually was gone for about 3 days and this brown beauty came back, clawing at the coop door trying to get in. Ruby was gone for 10 minutes. 

They DO like routine and know that they are loved and cared for. 

We now have 9...maybe 10 if my latest rescue does not regain its flight capability.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think they know where they are safe and cared for Victor. Your pigeons know they have a good thing. They're pretty smart birds.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

We're enjoying watching Chauncey get more comfortable with us. I haven't man-handled him in a few days, that probably helps.  My hands have only been used to bring treats. But my husband does a funny impersonation of Chauncey's grunting "no, no" when my hands come too near.

He's starting to trust me more, and even dozed just two feet away from me this morning, watching me work on the Mac. And he walked on my keyboard when I was away from it, had a bit of fun with that.

He still hates my hands. But he's getting used to these two silly humans. My husband says he's a "dear, sweet presence" in our household. When we let him out of the cage, he pretty much perches on our bookshelf and watches us work. He does seem to show an anxiousness to be with us. If I leave the room, he coos like crazy when I come back. 

I can't get him to take a bath. His last bath was last week when I put the plastic container in his cage. He loved it then. But he doesn't have any desire since, no matter where I put it. I know it's good for him to bathe and get rid of some of that dander, etc, so we'll keep trying. Maybe if we get one of those avian UV lights and place it over the bath . . .

Kitty has mixed feelings. She seems annoyed at times. At other times, she ignores him. Once in a while, she actually seems happy to watch him. And we give her lots of extra attention around Chauncey so she doesn't feel slighted. But, of course, she is always, always supervised when she's in our office where Chauncey hangs out. She leaves the room with me when I leave the room. And Chauncey stays high, hasn't once landed on the floor. (His cage is on top of a table where kitty can't get to.)

We're still looking for the best cleaners and disinfectants for his cage and perches. I took a whiff of "Poop Off" at the bird store and couldn't stand the fragrance. I've got Nolvasan on order, arriving soon. I've soaked things in vinegar and water, don't know if that's the best. Can any of the natural, unscented, health-food-store dishwashing detergents be used? We tend to use all non-toxic and low-fragrance products around here. But I know "non-toxic" for us, isn't the same as non-toxic for birds.

Thanks so much for helping us on this endeavor. I honestly don't know what we would have done without the information and kind guidance at this site! It's a lifesaver . . . for pigeons, and for us.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"dear, sweet presence", how sweet!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

When I give their quarters a good cleaning, I use water and clorox bleach. It is good to kill bacteria, small crawlies and leaves the place clean smelling. I make sure it is dry before putting them back.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Jay3 said:


> I think they know where they are safe and cared for Victor. Your pigeons know they have a good thing. They're pretty smart birds.


I just saw this. How nice of you JAY3!

THEY ARE SPOILED IS MAYBE MORE LIKE IT...

love 'em nonetheless.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Victor said:


> When I give their quarters a good cleaning, I use water and clorox bleach. It is good to kill bacteria, small crawlies and leaves the place clean smelling. I make sure it is dry before putting them back.


Thanks, Victor. Do you use a 1:10 ratio of bleach to water? And -- do you rinse in any way with water afterward? We don't have too much to clean -- just his cage and his perches. But I'd like to find something to wipe down the perches between disinfecting -- some mild, safe soap that doesn't blow out our sinuses.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

valeri said:


> Thanks, Victor. Do you use a 1:10 ratio of bleach to water? And -- do you rinse in any way with water afterward? We don't have too much to clean -- just his cage and his perches. But I'd like to find something to wipe down the perches between disinfecting -- some mild, safe soap that doesn't blow out our sinuses.



Wouldn't any dish detergent be good for that? Or just vinegar and water?


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Wouldn't any dish detergent be good for that? Or just vinegar and water?


Thanks for the reply, that's what I was hoping. I have one "natural" unscented dishwashing liquid that contains just water, anionic coconut kernel oil based surfactant and salt. I like vinegar and water for many things, but the smell permeates wood, brick and such unless I rinse really well. I guess I could also try a dilute simple green (what we use at the animal hospital).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

valeri said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's what I was hoping. I have one "natural" unscented dishwashing liquid that contains just water, anionic coconut kernel oil based surfactant and salt. I like vinegar and water for many things, but the smell permeates wood, brick and such unless I rinse really well. I guess I could also try a dilute simple green (what we use at the animal hospital).


simple green would work. You just want to clean the perches. Disinfect every now and then.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*re: Cage Time v. Out of Cage Time*

I should post a new thread . . . but I'm already becoming a pest with my new-pigeon-person questions. 

Those of you with indoor pigeons, do you keep your pigeon cage doors open most of the day? Or do you regulate pigeon "out" time?

Right now, Chauncey is in a customized dog crate which is adequate but not great. He can spread his wings and trundle around -- and he has a couple of perches he likes. But he could obviously benefit from larger space. The dimensions of this crate are 42 inches long, 30 inches wide and 30 inches high. It sits safely on a table in our office and is almost the biggest piece of furniture in our room. 

(We'll eventually get a bigger crate to customize for him. We're looking at a crate that's 54 inches long, 45 inches high -- better for him.)

We let him out when we're home. We close off the office and he goes right to the top of one of our bookshelves for the most part. He'll fly back to his cage for food and water and that's about it. 

I'd love to give him more freedom to come and go, but I'm nervous about leaving him out in a room that isn't totally designed for a pigeon -- if we're not there. I haven't done this yet and don't plan to just yet. We have bookshelves, two computers, a large table (for the computers) and windows (covered with Levelor blinds). We don't mind anything getting pooped on. I just wonder if any of you leave pigeons unsupervised in situations like this. It doesn't seem entirely safe to me. And yet, I know he would love more free time. Having a mixed use office/pigeon room is the best we can do right now in our space.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As long as he gets a couple of hours a day of fly time, he should be fine. Too many things a little pij could get into if left out unsupervised all day long. I think most only let them out when they are around. He's much safer that way.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There was a discussion some time ago about pigeon proofing and dangers of pigeons flying free in various parts of the house.

In my situation, I have a 660 sq. ft. apartment that can be "divided" in half by closing the bedroom door. 

I let Dom/Gimie and Woe out, in my bedroom, every morning for 2 - 4 hours, depending on what I'm doing. Only Gimie and Dom fly, but Dom is not a good flyer and flies only up on the bed. I use a shower curtain on the bed and towels to protect other areas from poops. My bedroom is pretty well pigeon flying proof. The other section of my apartment is not. Only Squeaks and sometimes Woe, come in this living room/dining/kitchen combination "open" area. 

Squeaks, because he can't fly and considers me his mate, is kept out almost all the time, unless in mate mode. Then, he goes to his "home" while I'm out and about.

I have 3 cages in the bedoorm: 1 for Dom (24"L x 20"H x 18"W), 1 for Squeaks (29"L x 21"W x 23"H). Both of these are small animal cages. Woe and Gimie share a narrow-barred bird cage: 30"L x 18"W x 171/2"H. All birds can easily flap their wings without touching the sides. 

No need to apologize for questions! We all have them at one time or another and that's why we are here...never know what new information one will pick up! I can personally say that I have picked up all kinds of great information in the years I've been a member!

All the best with Love and Hugs!! Do keep us updated!

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I loved reading this thread and the dedication that you have given Chauncey. I remember talking with Reti about getting my two lone pigeons mates, and she said just because you get a pigeon doesn't mean they will mate up. She said that she has several pigeons but some of the male pigeons mated up with doves instead of pigeons and there were plenty of female pigeons to choose from. It is nice to see a mated couple, its so sweet to see two birds in love. I always say when I can find a man that will sit on my eggs for hours of the day, that is one great man. mindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mindy said:


> I loved reading this thread and the dedication that you have given Chauncey. I remember talking with Reti about getting my two lone pigeons mates, and she said just because you get a pigeon doesn't mean they will mate up. She said that she has several pigeons but some of the male pigeons mated up with doves instead of pigeons and there were plenty of female pigeons to choose from. It is nice to see a mated couple, its so sweet to see two birds in love. *I always say when I can find a man that will sit on my eggs for hours of the day, that is one great man.* mindy



Well, Mindy, I am Squeaks' mate and I give Squeaks real eggs (non-fertile from Gimie and Woe) when he goes into "daddy" mode. That bird sits on them for hours and days at a time! 

Guess *I* have myself quite a great man....er....pij!  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

Your post about Chauncey caught my eye, as I have asked myself the same question over the past years that we have had our pet roller pigeon, Hedwig. She came to us in much the same way as your Chauncey. Apparently lost from her loft on what was probably one of her early flights as a young bird, she ended up in our neighborhood. She spent the summer hanging out with the morning doves, very easy to spot because of her nearly white coloring, but when fall arrived and the doves migrated, she ended up terrified and alone. Neighbors said she spent one entire night cooing desperately behind their home. Probably it was the day after that that Hedwig flew onto our porch, and when I opened the front door, into our house. That was 6 years ago.

So I've occasionally asked myself if she is content and have come to the conclusion that she is pleased with her life as a pet. I did meet her former owner and he told me I could keep her. In any case, after her experience in the wild, I doubt she would have ever flown for him again. She never goes near the windows, except to perch atop the curtain rods above the windows, and she will not even fly out of the room if the door is left open. Clearly she feels safe in her present surroundings and is happy to leave the nightmare of life in the wild far behind her. I think that your bird's situation may differ in this regard as he had years of successful flights from what you've written, and did not have a terrible experience as my pigeon did early on. 

Hedwig's cage is in a very large room where she is free to fly during the days. I feed her in the afternoon/evening and in that way lure her back into her cage where she spends the nights. The first few years I had her, her primary activity was egg-laying and sitting on her nest. Now as she has aged somewhat, egg production has slowed.

At the time we got our pigeon we also had two parakeets (now deceased - old age) who seemed to provide her with company. I am thinking about getting another parakeet or two so that she will again be part of a flock. There is little doubt in my mind that she would be thrilled to have another pigeon for a friend, but the care of a pigeon is extensive, as you've no doubt discovered, and requires a lot of house cleaning. And because they live well into their late 20s, I can't take on the responsibility of another pigeon. But I think a couple small budgies (they only live 10 yrs or so) might be my best means of providing companionship once again to my pigeon.

I think, as someone else noted, that pigeons do love a routine. Also they like familiar surroundings. My parakeets used to love it when I moved their cage from room to room where there were new things to see and hear and sing along with. My pigeon has NOT liked having her cage moved at all, and is clearly stressed by it. She vastly prefers to be HOME in her "safe room."

Also Hedwig has shown zero interest in toys. (Toys delighted my budgies!) I gave up after a year or two, with the realization that toys do not seem to be a pigeon's cup of tea.

I hope this answers your question, and provides some useful info. The advice of caring for a pet pigeon on this website is very good. I don't have any recent photos of Hedwig, but these are some from several years ago. She looks much the same.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have considered this question as well...given that I am a newbie and didn't know if I was doing right by Petey. But in the end I look at all of my pets. Once you determine they are a pet, then you are making them a member of your family and as long as you provide for them, with food, shelter, water and love (interaction) it really doesn't matter much to the animal.They live longer in captivity and procreate so one would assume that is what it takes to be happy.Stressed unhappy animals I don't think would do that.Petey is out when I am home.Sometimes that is 2 hours a day and sometimes it's 10 hours...depends on the day.My room has the blinds open so he gets sun.We won't be getting a mate for Petey so I will just have to do and I have heard plenty that this is fine.As for toys, Petey hasn't show much interest in things...he liked small seashells, and sticks and paper...no balls or anything yet.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

I cannot tell you what it has done for me (and for us) to read these stories and reassurances! I am almost teary from the kind responses to my initial post. Thank you all so very much. You may be able to tell that we're both "softies" at heart -- sometimes accused of that dreaded "anthropomorphism" even though we have volunteered with animals for years and should know better. 

Hedwig's story is amazing! I had no idea pigeons and parakeets could be friends. I'd read (maybe here?) that pigeons and doves can be problematic, so I kind of assumed one could only have pigeon companions for other pigeons. The photo of Hedwig and her buddy is priceless!

Tamara, you have provided so much support given your own experience with Petey. Your routine sounds very much like ours -- sometimes it's 2 hours at home, sometimes it's 8. It's those 2-hour days that make it tough because we know he's not so keen on sitting in his crate those other hours. When we leave, we leave the blinds open, too. There are goldfinches and other birds feeding outside the window, so at least he has something to watch. But he shows a lot of desire to be outdoors. As I mentioned to Tamara earlier, I have to keep remembering what his alternatives would have been had we not taken him in.

Mindy, everyone else who offered their experience earlier in the thread -- it's so much appreciated!

We have been in flux emotionally, but here's an interesting comment on our attachment to him already. 

Yesterday, we heard that an old acquaintance may be building a facility for pigeons on his property. Once he builds it, he said he'd be more than happy to give Chauncey a home. We have no idea if what he ends up building would be appropriate for Chauncey -- who needs an aviary, not a racing loft. But even still, did I feel utter joy at the possibility? Au contraire. I felt immediate sadness. I mean, I would always, always want what's best for Chauncey, but it's obvious he's worked his way into my heart. And into my husband's as well. 

We attended a class yesterday that's a pre-requisite for adopting birds from our local bird-rescue group. We're not sure we meet the requirements for their pigeons and doves, as our small space and our work schedules aren't exactly perfect by adoption standards. We're doing the best we can for Chauncey, but as you know, he was an "accidental" adoption.

We have a senior cat who is adjusting as well as can be expected to Chauncey (supervised). Chauncey seems to like her. He coos whenever she comes into the room. He probably never had exposure to cats before. Either that, or he knew a pigeon-loving cat. There's no way for me to tell him he probably won't be cuddling with our kitty. (lol) She sniffed one of his little feathers dropped on the floor and ate it. Needless to say she won't be having unrestricted access. Chauncey stays high (on bookshelves) and she's senior and slightly chubby and is always low. 

We'll keep trying things in Chauncey's cage to keep him engaged. He's shown no interest so far in: stuffed toys, toilet paper rolls filled with hay or just hay general, shredded paper towels, parrot/mirror and bell toys, cat ball toys (with bells). He likes the mirror but we need to get him a bigger one. When he's in his crate, he just sits and stares out, waiting, no doubt for the next moment he'll be let out. 

Well, we're working through it and tend to believe that when the intent is there, things will work out one way or the other.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*re: Grit Problematic? Metals?*

In our class yesterday, the instructor (who was wonderful) suggested that grit is often contaminated with heavy metals. Her speciality was parrots so she was obviously viewing it from a non-pigeon perspective. 

I did a search for grit and metals here but didn't find much. Is this an issue we should watch? 

We bought red-colored "pigeon grit" from the local feed store which also has some oyster shell in it. (We haven't ordered much from Foy's or other places mentioned here just because the shipping costs to California seem incredibly high. I have a few things en route for Chauncey, but it was $20 to ship a small amount.)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Personally, Valeri, I think the grit you have ordered will be just fine. I just buy the grit from Petco and haven't had any problems (that I know of! )

Be aware that sun shining through glass is not the same as direct sunlight. When the weather is nice I will take the guys out on my balcony in their cage to get sun (something that is _not_ in short supply here! ). Of course I am careful that they have part of their cage shaded.

Also, as far as room is concerned, my guys do just fine in my 660 sq. ft. apartment. 

Wishing you and Chauncey all the best! IF you do give Chauncey up and feel the "urge" for another pigeon...there are many who need a good home!

Gee, Spedigrees...bet you read Harry Potter books, right? Hedwig is a beauty!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Valeri! I am pretty new to pigeons as well so I don't know how much information I can offer you but i hope at least that my story will comfort you in some way. I adopted a baby pigeon in May, after it was brought to the Wildlife Rehab Center I work at after he fell out of his nest and injured his wing. I do keep him indoors as I am a college student at Penn State and live in a relatively small apartment and am technically not allowed to have pets . 

In the beginning Stanley responded to his new environment and to us in the same way as it sounds like Chauncey is. Before he could fly he would sit on our shoulder and it seemed like he was not scared at all. However contrary to our belief, once he started flying his demeanor quickly and radically changed. He no longer wanted to be around us at ALL and would shake tremendously when we were near him. Handling him was no longer an option and getting him back in his cage was a frustrating ordeal that could last anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour. I often spent much time debating whether the pros of having him out of his cage for exercise were worth the risks of hurting himself when we had to catch him to put him back in the cage. My boyfriend and I spent a lot of time wondering whether we were doing him a disservice by keeping him as he seemed unhappy and distraught by our presence. About this time my boyfriend came across this forum and we realized that we just needed to give our relationship time to grow and so we did. It took him awhile to trust us but gradually he would come closer and closer to us and it wasn't just to bite us  

Now, about 5 months later, Stanley has become the light of our lives and we can not imagine life without him! He is allowed out whenever we are home and gets to fly around both of our rooms and the living room. When we are in class or at work he is put back into his cage (he even goes back into his cage now on his own when we tap at the opening!). He considers me his mate and will cuddle in my arms and let me pet him and preen him for hours. He is allowed to sleep outside of his cage on my bookshelf where he has a fluffy comforter covered in his collection of paper clips and twist ties. He loves to follow my boyfriend and I around the house, we love to hear him pitter pattering behind us! He does great with my boyfriend when I am not around but as soon as I enter the room Stanley will bite him if he comes near me, which I can't help but think is hilarious 

Anyways, long story short I think that with time Chauncey will become more and more comfortable with you as well and I think you should def keep him! We definitely used the trick of turning off the lights to catch Stanley on numerous occasions and he never once attempted to get away in the dark so I think that is something you should try. As far as grit I use grit from the pet store that is actually retailed for canaries but it has the same ingredients as pigeon grit so I think it would be okay. Also we have a light called "Happy lite" that someone mentioned above but we also recently began supplementing his seed with cod liver oil once a month for additional vitamin D3. 

Hopefully this helps in some small way and I apologize for the length of this post  We wish you good luck with Chauncey, you will be in our thoughts!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*re: Happy Lite! We may already have one*

Duh . . . I just realized we have a Verilux full-spectrum floor lamp tucked in the corner of our closet. It was a gift and it needs a replacement bulb which is why it's sitting and not being used. But would this be similar enough to the avian full-spectrum lamps to be used for Chauncey? If so, does he need to be under it? Or is having it on in the room enough? 

This is the lamp:

http://www.verilux.com/floor-lamps/original-floor-lamp


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

StanelyPidge09 -- Another beautiful story that goes straight to our hearts. We are gratified to learn of so many different situations that seem to work out with time and patience. 

That's really the reassurance we were looking for . . . and that is, can a bird like Chauncey, with his current behavior, age and background, adjust well and in good health to circumstances such as ours?

It seems so many of you came upon pigeons in the same way we did, and with love and persistence, made it work -- even in tiny apartment spaces! 

Thanks very much for sharing your experience. Our long-term goal is to have space where we can have several large and pampered aviaries for "rescue" birds. If we can make our relationship with Chauncey work in the interim, he may be the first lucky resident of our little sanctuary down the road.


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

It is really nice to have this forum for those few of us who have a pigeon(s) for a pet. Most pigeon groups are geared toward those who raise a loft of pigeons in a more traditional manner. While these people have been kind to me and provided me with a lot of helpful information and advice, it is nice to meet other pet pigeon folks.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

It is nice to have you all to talk to...I don't race or raise them (but there are plenty who do and as you mentioned they have been nice....but it's just good to know that there are folks who consider them their babies!!


----------

